# New explore into coffee



## odox (May 16, 2013)

So i've just bought a gaggia classic on Ebay.. not sure what condition it will be in but I plan on cleaning it up, fixing what's broken and start the learning process from there!

Someone has just made me an offer on a grinder too, so that's next. Exciting times ahead! Any tips or good articles for a newbie coffee enthusiast?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

to be honest, you'll absorb just tons of information from reading around this forum. its an interesting place with good people. once you get used to looking around you'll find almost every bit of info you'll ever need.


----------

